# [S]gdm (Xorg) auf deutsches Tastaturlayout

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nachdem ich sehr widersprüchliche Informationen im Netz gefunden habe...wie stellt man den gdm auf ein deutsches Tastaturlayout um? Ich verwende keine xorg.conf..

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Sun Jan 15, 2012 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo G. Roland  :Wink: 

Displaymanager wie GDM, KDM usw verwenden das Tastaturlayout  wie es Xorg verwendet - und das ist per default "en"

Wenn du das ändern möchtest dann setze es wie gewünscht in der xorg.conf (oder in einer /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/Datei)

Beispiel: 

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo G. Roland 
> 
> Displaymanager wie GDM, KDM usw verwenden das Tastaturlayout  wie es Xorg verwendet - und das ist per default "en"
> 
> Wenn du das ändern möchtest dann setze es wie gewünscht in der xorg.conf (oder in einer /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/Datei)
> ...

 

Hallo,

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Funktioniert.

Habe folgendes gemacht:

```

mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

cp  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```

#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass" 

   Identifier "keyboard-all" 

   Driver "evdev" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de" 

   MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

EndSection

```

Jetzt geht auch das einfügen von kopiertem Text (linke Maustaste) über die mittlere Maustaste wieder.

----------

## LinuxTom

Hat nur die "verkürzte" Section von Josef.95 nicht ausgereicht?

----------

